
Feedback on Rapidoid Fluent and Java 8? E.g. Do.map(words).to(String::length) - nikolche
http://www.rapidoid.org/fluent.html
======
stitchy
This is nice! I've been working on something similar. It's not quite as
polished yet, but hopefully I'll find some time here soon.

[https://github.com/timothymdavis/taciturn](https://github.com/timothymdavis/taciturn)

